# PUPPY blue buffalo wilderness vs fromm



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I was hoping you guys could give me some recommendations based on first hand experience? 

Khloee is a bit of a picky eater so I've been looking into getting her a new dry kibble (I don't care for wet food) to transition into. I know there are a lot of great premium brands out there such as acana, innova, orijen, etc. However, after researching on online, esp. on dogfoodadvidsor, I have decided I would like to try either Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy, or Fromm Gold for Puppies; it seems a lot of dogs like the taste of these and they have a great nutritional break down. 

I have one concern for each. 1) blue buffalo had a recall a while back due to high doses vitamin D in their food...has this been reconciled? 2) Fromm "4-star" is a 5 star food, where as Fromm puppy is a 4 star food...I think this has to do with more grains in the puppy food. I thought they had an all life stages food, but cant seem to find anything on it? 

So what do you guys think between these 2 foods? Would love something tasty, but healthy, for my finicky eater. Thank you!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness is very high in protein, 36%. Most toy breeds like Maltese do better with a moderate amount of protein (no more than 26%).

Fromm is a better choice IMO. It is moderate protein and made by a family owned company that has never been involved in a recall. That's what I feed Bailey. His breeder recommends it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Both are great choices. The only reason I would go with Fromm gold over Fromm four star is if I were watching money. Since you also mention blue buffalo, I'm pretty sure money isn't an issue.

Fromm four star it superior to fromm gold and fromm four star are all life stages formuals, this means you can feed dogs of any age, Fromm Four star. The four star comes in two lines, grain inclusive which is in a shiny black bag, and grain free which is in a bag with a matte finish. When I fed this, I would rotate between formulas, so if you want to know which one to start with-start with whatever you want. I highly recommend Fromm four star.

Fromm has excellent customer service-they respond promptly to e mails, the family has a long history of pet care and they have been around a while. Everything that goes into their foods comes from the U.S. I can not say enough good things about them. The only reason I am not still feeding this is because my older dog has some severe food sensitivities and Fromm does not yet have a limited ingredient diet. (I hope they come out with one soon!)

As for Blue, I think they are great for the average pet owner who isn't going to put a bit more into researching better food. Yes, they are a good brand, yes, possibly one I may consider feeding if certain circumstances fell into place (Like fromm had a bad recall or went out of business)... but they are further down my list. I do not know where Blue is manufactured and I do not know if they are 100% China free. (Those are things I find VERY important when researching pet foods) The thing is, people are paying a premium for blue, because it was the first to advertise on TV. It's good but its severely overpriced. 

They have had recalls and I can't say much about their customer service as I have never directly contacted them. 

I would certainly pick Fromm over Blue but good luck with whichever you pick.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fromm four star is what we use.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh Wow! Shelly, I'm so glad you mentioned that Fromm does have a life stages line!!! Thank you!I really wanted to go with the 4-star but was disapointed they didnt have a puppy formula; this changes everything  Welp, decision is made, Fromm 4 star it is!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Gongjoo said:


> Oh Wow! Shelly, I'm so glad you mentioned that Fromm does have a life stages line!!! Thank you!I really wanted to go with the 4-star but was disapointed they didnt have a puppy formula; this changes everything  Welp, decision is made, Fromm 4 star it is!


I am glad to hear this and I hope she likes it


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry, 1 more question! I looked on Fromm's wbsite and found this: 


Four-Star Nutritionals® is all about variety. Each recipe is formulated for all life stages and is suitable for puppies, adults, and senior dogs. Because each recipe has a similar blend of fresh fruits, vegetables, brown rice, and potatoes it is encouraged to switch between each variety monthly, weekly, or even daily. We even have grain-free varieties.
So does that mean I dont have to use the typical transition that I do with normal kibble (25% new food, 75% old food for three days, and so on and so on)? I can just switch as much as I want?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Gongjoo said:


> Sorry, 1 more question! I looked on Fromm's wbsite and found this:
> 
> 
> Four-Star Nutritionals® is all about variety. Each recipe is formulated for all life stages and is suitable for puppies, adults, and senior dogs. Because each recipe has a similar blend of fresh fruits, vegetables, brown rice, and potatoes it is encouraged to switch between each variety monthly, weekly, or even daily. We even have grain-free varieties.
> So does that mean I dont have to use the typical transition that I do with normal kibble (25% new food, 75% old food for three days, and so on and so on)? I can just switch as much as I want?


Not in between the different flavors of Fromm Four star, but you'll still want to use it while transitioning from whatever she is on now to Fromm.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

That is so cool! I usually tranistion over 10 days, so once I have her on Fromm this will be a great thing as far as giving her some variety...esp since she can be picky!


----------

